

Startups are not all Geek-driven - generaljohn

startups aren't just for geeks.
Don't know when or why America started to think that startup was synonymous with tech.  Did anyone miss the dotcom era?  Newsflash: the bubble burst.  
Don't get me wrong - I love tech.  I use tech - I rely on tech, but it's the idea that non-tech need not apply.  
After all, many millions have been made on the Home Gym advertised by Chuck Norris.  Tons of Romco choppers and cutters have created millionaires who have gone on to start up their own firms. So let's hear it for non tech nobodies who still provide lots 'o' fuel for the world economy.
Generaljohn
======
noodle
its strange, someone comes to HN and posts something very similar to this once
every month or so. and this is usually what i say:

 _Startup companies can come in all forms, including those that are simply
life-style companies, but the phrase "startup company" is often associated
with high growth, technology oriented companies._
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Startup_company>

typically, the definition of a startup is based on rapid scalability with the
possibility for high risk/rewards. and it tends to imply that the company is
funded or looking for funding to make use of the opportunity for rapid
scalability. all of that tends to slant towards making efficient use of
technology.

can you have a very successful business that grows quickly? sure. and you can
do so without it necessarily being a "startup".

